# EVH 5150 III 50W for Death/Black Metal?



## Jazzamatazz (Aug 15, 2013)

Probably beating a dead horse that you guys have covered often but I just want to make sure. I'm going to be moving on to a new head unit but I'm torn between the EVH 5150 III and the Peavey 5150/6505. The Peavey obviously has the gain, grunt, and overall ability to give me high gain balls out death metal tone. But the EVH seems to be more overall versatile. From what I hear it has great bedroom volume tone, amazing cleans, and is not a back breaker. That being said does it deliver the all out death metal or black metal anger and grunt? None of the stores around me carry the EVH so I can't go out and try one as much as I'd like. Thanks in advance for any opinions and help you guys can offer.


----------



## beelzebub (Aug 15, 2013)

Jazzamatazz said:


> Probably beating a dead horse that you guys have covered often but I just want to make sure. I'm going to be moving on to a new head unit but I'm torn between the EVH 5150 III and the Peavey 5150/6505. The Peavey obviously has the gain, grunt, and overall ability to give me high gain balls out death metal tone. But the EVH seems to be more overall versatile. From what I hear it has great bedroom volume tone, amazing cleans, and is not a back breaker. That being said does it deliver the all out death metal or black metal anger and grunt? None of the stores around me carry the EVH so I can't go out and try one as much as I'd like. Thanks in advance for any opinions and help you guys can offer.




sure as hell will but... the 6505 has a little more balls. you can dial the gain back and get a killer gorgoroth black metal tone. not gonna lie, i like 5150 lll really well to. hard to choose. for bedroom volume, id go with the 5150 lll. for giging... look no further, get a 6505


----------



## Jazzamatazz (Aug 15, 2013)

See that's the problem haha I need one that can perform in both areas. I'm not a big fan of digital amps such as the Axe or modelers like the Kemper I've always preferred tube tones and feels. I see what you mean though.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 15, 2013)

6505 would be my choice.
It will have a more solid low-end when the volume is pushed up.
They don't do bad at all at low volume with the right settings, and a hot signal going in.


----------



## beelzebub (Aug 15, 2013)

6505 is pure demonic thunder. It will rip your head off. Thank me later.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 15, 2013)

I own the 6505, have owned the 5153 100 watt head (sold it), and also currently own the 5153 50 watt head, and now I'm looking to sell the 5153 50 watt head. Like mentioned earlier, the 6505 just has this deep aggression to it that I think the 5153 is too refined to really match. The 5153 does have more versatility and I found both the 50 watt and 100 watt to be way more suitable bedroom amps than the 6505.

My recommendation, take the money you save by buying the 6505 (assuming you go used) and get a THD Hot Plate.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Aug 15, 2013)

You can obtain the tone with both. it may be easier with the 50 watter, since it will oversaturate earlier =)


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm using the 5150 III, I have a death metal-y sound and it's awesome for live use. My collarbone bounces around in my chest (I blew it out in Iraq) and the weight is _awesome._


----------



## NinjaRaf (Aug 15, 2013)

I like the 5153 better than the 6505/5150. However, I like the 5150 212 above all the rest of them. I think the 6505 can do lower volumes well enough, just have to adjust your settings. I have a peavey vypyr that pretty much sounds like a 5150 when you use the 5150 setting, and I use that when my kids asleep. But most of the time, I play my 5150 212 whether I need it to be lower volume or Im using it at practice or a gig. People make too big a deal about lower volume stuff.

Also, it makes a lot of sense to get a tiny 15 watt practice amp to keep at home if you're concerned about volume. Yeah, we ALL prefer tube tone and feel, but you're practicing, so what does it matter?


----------



## will_shred (Aug 15, 2013)

for death metal the 6505 might be a better choice... Depends on how you like your tone really. From what I've heard the 5150III will be tighter and more clear, while the 6505 will be less tight but what it lacks in tightness it makes up for in giant balls.


For death metal I don't like my tone to be super tight and clear, I like a little mud in there.


----------



## WestOfSeven (Aug 15, 2013)

I own a 6505 and 5153 50 watt and prefer the 6505 for modern metal, the evh's are more of a hard rock type of thing that will do metal vs the straight up brutality of a peavey.

The peaveys are made in the usa as well and are heavier. Heavier usually means higher quality components imo. Everybody knows the abuse a peavey will take. Peavey 5150 variants are the metal standard for a reason.

Get a 6505 and buy a attenuator.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 15, 2013)

I've got a 6505+ and it's got a great death metal tone. It's low end is thunderous with the resonance control, and the naturally middy voice of the amp means it can sound articulate and super tight while still rattling the windows out of their frames.


----------



## madrigal77 (Aug 15, 2013)

If you can' get killer death metal tones out of a 5153, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Jazzamatazz (Aug 16, 2013)

I also hear you can take two power tubes out of a 6505/5150 to lower the wattage and make the volume more controllable. Anyone know anything about this trick? Thanks for all the responses guys i'm still torn. I really wish there was a 5153 anywhere near me to test out.


----------



## viesczy (Aug 16, 2013)

The tone on the Peavey is more aggressive, or fizzy as the haters will say.

The 5150 III 50 isn't a slouch in that department either, it offers a little more colors of tones too. 

Either are a solid buy. 

For about the same coin you can get a XXX or 3120 as they're called now and have 3 full channels of sheer awesome too. 

If I had to pick between my 5150 III 50 and my XXX as the on my amp to keep... I'd keep my XXX. 3 true channels, active EQ and all the gain ever needed. 

Derek


----------



## MikeSweeney (Aug 17, 2013)

I had the 5150 212 combo now head and 212 cab the head get louder faster but there on pare when its at max I hated moving combo its like 1 ton


----------



## Atbmaximus (Sep 3, 2013)

I have owned the 6505 head, still own a Mesa triple recto and i'm using an EVH 5153 100 now as my main rig. Some of these post baffle me. lol The EVH hands down is more brutal and better voiced with less fizz. The 6505 does not have more balls, unless you mean more muddy


----------



## TMM (Sep 3, 2013)

TL;DR... but is the title to this thread serious?

https://soundcloud.com/themammonmachine/20121105-oni-8-evh-5150-iii

Both Peavey and EVH versions are great for all genres of metal, but I personally prefer the EVH version, and that's after having owned far, far too many amps.


----------



## metaljohn (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd take the 5153 over it's Peavey counterparts anyday. Last year, I saw Grave open the Morbid Angel tour playing with 5153's, and they sounded amazing.


----------

